# Other options for Gesshin Uraku wa-gyuto



## mercsoldier (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all,

A few months ago, a did a fair bit of research into purchasing a wa-gyuto. I ended up deciding on the Gesshin Uraku 240mm. However, the knife seems to be chronically out of stock at JKI. So, I'm looking to put a similar knife down on my Christmas list. What do you guys think would be a good alternative?

Thanks!


----------



## paradox (Sep 27, 2012)

Take a look at the Gonbei hammered 240 from JKI.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

…or call John from JKI and force him to find Gesshin Uraku for you


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Today, Or yeaterday, John posted on FB that he had received some Gingas and Urakus. Check with him.


----------

